# Persistenz API



## mario87b (31. Jul 2012)

Hallo.

Ich brauch mal Denkanschub und Entscheidungshilfe.

Ich erstelle recht kleine und übersichtliche Webanwendungen. Die Webanwendungen haben verschiedene Datenbanken im Hintergrund. In der Regel ne Oracle Datenbank oder ne MySQL Datenbank, ist historisch bedingt und eigentlich auch egal.

Bisher hab ich manuell die Abfrage via SQL gestickt und abgefragt. Ist bei drei, vier verschiedenen Abfragen ja noch kein Ding. Mehr werden es aber pro Anwendung auch nicht werden.

Nun meine Frage. Ich bin ja immer mal an Neuem interessiert und hab mich ein wenig in Java Persistenz API und Hibernate eingelesen. Grundsätzlich ist mir klar, was damit erreicht werden soll, aber macht es für meine kleinen Anwendungen überhäupt Sinn?

Was mir jetzt schon klar ist, es ist jede Menge Offset notwendig um dann so ziemlich das gleiche zu erreichen, was ich auch jetzt schon habe?

Kennt ihr eventuell ein lesbares Tutorial im Web oder als Buch? Alles was ich so über google gefunden habe, kann ich erstmal nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.

Ich nutzte Netbeans 7.0.1. Das Netbeans Tutorial hat mich übrings zu dieser Frage erst gebracht. Man soll einen Haufen Zeugs erstellen (Lib, Modul 3x) um dann eine Abfrage, praktisch ohne Aufwand, durchführen zu können.


----------



## maki (31. Jul 2012)

Die Original Hibernate Doku ist immer meine erste Empfehlung wenn Leute nach Doku zu Hibernate fragen 

Ob es sich lohnt oder nicht ist Erfahrungssache, jemand der erfahren ist mit Hibernate/EclipseLink/JPA bzw. ORM im allgemeinen nutzt das IME immer, egal wie klein die Anwendung. Es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen, aber dihaben m.E. wenig der der "kleinheit" der Anwendung sondern mit anderen Kriterien zu tun.

Natürlich ist es besser ein neues und sehr komplexes Framework (alle ORMs sind das) an einem kleinen Projekt auszuprobieren, anstatt bei richtig großen Projekten dann zu versuchen 7 neue Frameworks etc. zu erlernen.


----------



## mario87b (31. Jul 2012)

Die Größe der Anwendung ist es bei mir ja eigentlich auch nicht, eher die Zeit die ich bräuchte mich in dieses Framework einzuarbeiten.

Für beispielsweise JSF waren das Wochen und viel Try an Error.

Aber es kommt mir doch nicht nur so vor, es ist doch nicht so einfach wie es die vielen Beiträge glauben machen, oder bin zu schwer von Begriff?!


----------



## Fant (31. Jul 2012)

Leg dir einfach mal ein paar Tabellen in deiner Datenbank an mit 1:1, 1:n und n:m Relationen. Mit Netbeans kannst du ausgehend davon mit ein paar Klicks eine CRUD-Anwendung erstellen. Aus dem generierten Code kannst du schon das grundlegenste raus entnehmen. Mir hats jedenfalls sehr geholfen..

Hier: www.ziemers.de | Tutorial-Eintrag
Nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber für den Einstieg sehr nett, wie ich finde.


----------

